

Firefox on Linux is broken - drusenko
http://david.weebly.com/1/post/2008/12/firefox-on-linux-is-broken.html

======
SwellJoe
Shouldn't that be "Flash 10 on Linux is broken"?

Regardless, I have Flash player 10r12 running on the exact same system
configuration and it's working reasonably well. One thing I would suggest,
however, is using the 32 bit build of Firefox. It's not perfect, but I run for
about a week between crashes with this configuration, and I have a hulu or
Flash-based radio window running almost all the time lately...where, before on
the 64 bit build, I had a lot of stability problems (with the plugin wrapper
thing that allows 64 bit Firefox to use 32 bit plugins--not only did it crash
a lot, but Flash felt disjointed from the browser in weird ways and a lot of
stuff didn't work).

~~~
dhimes
Flash 10 isn't out for fedora yet. I assume they knew there were problems and
haven't put it in the repo.

Flash 9 on Fedora 9 is working fine.

~~~
SwellJoe
Flash from Adobe will never be in the official Fedora repository. It isn't
Open Source, and Fedora is a pure FOSS distro. Flash 9 on Fedora 9 also has to
come from Adobe. And there are Flash 10 binaries from Adobe for Fedora....I'm
running 10r12, as I mentioned.

------
sadfsa
I disabled Flash when I discovered that if a Web page has multiple Flash
objects, then each one gets its own thread. Where one Flash object consumes
20% of an average CPU, 20 of them can render a computer unresponsive.

I also noticed that even if you disable a Flash object with Adblock, it
continues to consume CPU cycles.

Flash is Trash.

------
martey
I think it is interesting that he says he is using the most recent Firefox
version, but later says he is using Firefox 3.0.3 (3.0.5 was released earlier
this week). Is this the latest version for Fedora 9?

 _edit_ Answering my own question - no:
<http://koji.fedoraproject.org/koji/buildinfo?buildID=75053>

------
Tichy
Ubuntu 8.10, FF 3.0.5 and Flash 10,0,15,3 - not crashing. Not all Flash pages
work, but that is fairly normal I guess. Flash sucks...

Installed Flash directly, not via Synaptic, if I remember correctly.

------
Herring
Get 3.1b2. I found it considerably faster

 _/etc/apt/sources.list

deb <http://ppa.launchpad.net/fta/ubuntu> intrepid main #firefox-3.1_

The only problem is you have to install it then update your shortcuts to
launch "firefox-3.1" instead of just "firefox." And move your profile to
~/.mozilla/firefox-3.1/<stuff>. I have over 30 extensions & they all worked
after updating & overriding compatibility

------
mlLK
sudo apt-cache showpkg adobe-flashplugin > out

EDIT:

    
    
       Package: adobe-flashplugin
       Versions: 10.0.15.3-1hardy2 (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_hardy_partner_binary-i386_Packages) (/var/lib/dpkg/status)
       Dependencies: 

10.0.15.3-1hardy2 - debconf (16 (null)) debconf-2.0 (0 (null)) fontconfig (0
(null)) libatk1.0-0 (2 1.20.0) libc6 (2 2.4) libcairo2 (2 1.6.0) libcurl3 (0
(null)) libfontconfig1 (2 2.4.0) libfreetype6 (2 2.3.5) libgcc1 (2 1:4.1.1-21)
libglib2.0-0 (2 2.12.0) libgtk2.0-0 (2 2.12.0) libnspr4-0d (0 (null))
libnss3-1d (0 (null)) libpango1.0-0 (2 1.20.5) libstdc++6 (2 4.1.1-21)
libx11-6 (0 (null)) libxext6 (0 (null)) libxt6 (0 (null)) wget (0 (null))
firefox (0 (null)) konqueror-nsplugins (0 (null)) msttcorefonts (0 (null))
ttf-bitstream-vera (16 (null)) ttf-dejavu (0 (null)) ttf-xfree86-nonfree (0
(null)) x-ttcidfont-conf (0 (null)) xfs (2 1:1.0.1-5) flashplayer-mozilla (0
(null)) flashplugin (3 6) xfs (3 1:1.0.1-5) flashplugin (3 6)

    
    
        Provides: 10.0.15.3-1hardy2 - flashplugin-nonfree
    

EDIT: _longest OCD edit/update evar_

------
ercowo
no it's not. I'm using it right n

~~~
SwellJoe
So, the new Candlejack is Firefox 3.0.3 and Flash Pl

------
jcapote
It should be Flash 10 on Experimental Linux distribution broken.

